# Omaha, NE



## Abel Kane (Mar 27, 2002)

Always looking for gamers interested in strong character development, a mature - established gaming group, and a creative DM!

If you'd like these things in your game group and can play Friday evenings or Saturday afternoons, drop me a line:

girithlin@hotmail.com
402.964 4616 during 9-5

Beladan


----------

